# 11-6-08 bottom bumping



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry about the date I typed it wrong it was 11-6-08.Myself and my friend Jay decided to take advantage of the weather and try to sqeeze in 1 more meat run.The day started off fast and furious with a steady bite of triggers,beeliners,and snapper.The big surprise was this snapper I caught.Before I get blasted for taking pictures we removed the hook vented her and let her go she swam off as good as she came up she was 401/2" long don't know what she weighed but it was way over 30.We finished the day with a mixed limit of beeliners and triggers with 1 lone gag.The pic is not the best it was taken with my friends cell phone.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

dayum ! dats a fine snappa ! you da man, I know it was hard to turn her loose !


----------



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

How far out did ya fish?


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Caught that fish 16 miles.South of Dauphin Island.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

What a beauty!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow. Nice catch. Sure looks nice. What a bummer about the season ending.


----------



## jaredtyler05 (Oct 28, 2008)

> *delta dooler (11/8/2008)*dayum ! dats a fine snappa ! you da man, I know it was hard to turn her loose !




I'm with him and this one

Nice catch


----------



## Bubba Squid (Feb 22, 2008)

That's the biggest Snapper I have seen in awhile. I bet it hurt to let it go.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

30+ lbs???

Fish is defintly being held out towards the camera! Look at his hand in the left side! His hand looks bigger than his head!


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like it could be 30 to me??? Anyway, great catch. Are the mingos hard to find over that way?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *LATERALINE (11/12/2008)*30+ lbs???
> 
> Fish is defintly being held out towards the camera! Look at his hand in the left side! His hand looks bigger than his head!


no way... that fish is a HOG!!!


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

I can promise you it is over 30.I do this for a living I have seen thousands of snapper and that one is big.I have seen a couple bigger but if you have a picture of a 28 or 29 pound snapper compare them.When you start looking at the girth around the tail the width of the tail fan even how thick the(lips) are.Just remember the fish has been vented before the picture was taken.(You should have seen it before WOW).Ever tried to hold a 30 pound fish staight out from your body pretty tough?Anyway regardless I didn't get to weigh it so can't say for certain just an educated guess.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd say 30 or close to. Beautiful fish. You really shouldn't have taken it out of the water and risked the death of one of the last red snapper in existence. I think there is only like 17 of them left or something...


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree there is not many left.(yeah right)I think in all actuality the fish is probably around 32 maybe 33.Hopefully I can tell you come next snapper season if there is a next snapper season!


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

nice fish bro......... he's def. 30+ i caught a snapper on a sea spray charter when i was about 12 and got the thing mounted.42" long about that same size and was 33.4 lbs

you snag him on a rig or wreck?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I would have to agree that the fish is for sureover 30 lbs, especially with it measuring over 40". We have caught a few over 30which were shorter than that.


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> *LATERALINE (11/12/2008)*30+ lbs???
> 
> Fish is defintly being held out towards the camera! Look at his hand in the left side! His hand looks bigger than his head!


Check out this ERS. It weighed in at 32.9 lbs, and took 2nd place at the Red Snapper World Championship this year. Look at hisright hand and then look back at Wild *****'s right hand. Pretty similar, huh?If it ain't 30 lbs, I'd say it's dayum close. 

<DIV align=center>







</DIV><DIV align=center><DIV align=center>Currently in 2nd Place:
Rian LaFon of Gulf Breeze, FL 
32.90 lb Red Snapper 
Caught on: Airborne </DIV></DIV>


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

yessir, thats a hoss alright. looks like a contender for the 30 lb range to me. regardless of what the fish weighs you had a good time a nice catch and thats all that matters.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

im sry but if i caught a snapper like that out of season i think id have to risk getting caught...i know people are gonna bash me for it but the odds of it surviving even though it was vented and all are still slim. any way thats one hell of a snapper


----------



## bawesii (Jul 4, 2008)

It looks like a 30 lb snapper to me. Here is a picture of one i caught this year just under 30. They look somewhat similar. I don't buy it was 40 1/2" long. Mine was something like 33". If it really was over 40" it was well over 30 lb. Still, nice snapper.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Friggin Awesome fish!!!

I hate these monday morning quarter backs that always have to chime in with their BS. If you don't believe someones post then just move on along!!


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

NICE snapper! Man I can't wait to go out next week, thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------

